# Airventure 2012



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2012)

I know its early yet but already starting to make tentive plan's for this years Airventure. Any one interested in hooking up let me know as the closer the harder it gets. Attached is a video of some of the things to expect this year along with a few links. This is just a small bit of the big picture.

Enjoy!!!
Paul

View attachment AirVenture 2012 Video Asks, 'What's On Your Bucket List_'.mp4

EAA AirVenture - Aircraft Attractions
Newcomers to the Warbirds Area at EAA AirVenture 2012
Rare Junkers JU 52 Coming to Oshkosh
Better Than Ever: Warbirds in Review Announces 2012 Schedule
AirVenture Readies for Cub Invasion


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2012)

Airventure starts on Monday but things already starting to take place. Few pictures I took today.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice to see the Weeks Mossie outside. Have a great time.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Nice to see the Weeks Mossie outside. Have a great time.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



Thanks Jeff,

yeah its not very often that Kermit weeks mossie gets to see the sun. A very rare site.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2012)

Day one of EAA and man is it a hot one, so hot we have a heat advisory and I gave up after 6 hours. Just too hot to be out there but have 6 more days to go and temps are suppose to go down.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2012)

More pictures


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2012)

More, The piper cubs are part of the 75th anniversory of the piper cub. I never saw so many in my life there. The field was yellow with them and that does not include all the ones scattered around the rest of the airshow.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2012)

yet more


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2012)

EXCELLENT shots and material Paul!!!!!!!!!   The chopper with pusher prop on the rear, what is the model name? Very interesting craft.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2012)

and lastly for today :O)


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> EXCELLENT shots and material Paul!!!!!!!!!   The chopper with pusher prop on the rear, what is the model name? Very interesting craft.



Thanks Aaron,

In answer to your question its a Sikorsky Raider. I lucked out and got the pictures early. I am going to have to check it out better tommorrow


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 23, 2012)

Very cool Paul, and man a year goes by soooo quickly!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2012)

Great stuff, Paul. Good to see the C-46 "Tinker Belle" out and about. The Mosquito looks great! A field full of Cubs was something else too.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Very cool Paul, and man a year goes by soooo quickly!



Yeah Joe, hard to beleive you where here a year ago all ready. Would you beleive last year I had some one out here every day. This year no one LOL.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2012)

evangilder said:


> Great stuff, Paul. Good to see the C-46 "Tinker Belle" out and about. The Mosquito looks great! A field full of Cubs was something else too.



Thanks Eric, yeah it was great to see her. I was hoping for more pictures to turn out but my camera seems to have been affected by the high temps and not all the pictures came through. Good thing this thing I have 6 more days to get more shots.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2012)

I had not ever seen one. Very interesting, thank you Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I had not ever seen one. Very interesting, thank you Paul.



Your welcome Aaron, tommorrow I am taking my son with me. Hopfully they will have the cockpit open and maybe I can get some inside shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 24, 2012)

Now Paul....listen very carefully....I am a Jedi Master...These are not all the pictures you are looking for, you will take many more...! 

Seriously mate, neat set of shots. 

I am now really depressed as I havent been to Osh since 2005, we've had pretty much non stop rain here for the past month and there you go posting cool pics of Warbirds against a blue backdrop and I'm suffering US Airsho withdrawal symptoms !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome pics Paul - and boy am I jealous!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, Day 2 started out with rain but then the sun came out and was a beautiful day. Went to a few presentations today with my son. Tommorrow thunder showers are suppose to show up so may not go tommorrow but still will have 4 more days 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2012)

Some more!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2012)

Some more!!!!


















































































H]


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2012)

Last of the ones for today


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2012)

O and for the record there are 183 piper cubs currently at airventure. There has not been that many in one location since WWII and more could show up


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2012)

Holy cow, Paul! I now have a wet keyboard from drooling. Looks like Tinker Belle's new owners are giving her lots of TLC. Another fantastic series of shots. Jealous? You betcha! My last Airventure was in 1982!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2012)

evangilder said:


> Holy cow, Paul! I now have a wet keyboard from drooling. Looks like Tinker Belle's new owners are giving her lots of TLC. Another fantastic series of shots. Jealous? You betcha! My last Airventure was in 1982!



Thanks Eric,

Yeah day 3 I am taking a break. Sevear thunderstorms are suppose to come in today along with high winds and then a high of 90 something with lots of humidity. Figure I would take a break and then get back at it tommorrow


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2012)

Great pics Paul.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2012)

Beaut set of shots Paul, you lucky ******* !


----------



## A4K (Jul 25, 2012)

With Terry! 

Great shots Paul, and great event!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!! Hope to have more tommorrow


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope to get up there one year. It's not but about 8 hours drive. Superb shots Paul. Your doing a great job keeping it covered for us. Thank you!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2012)

Good shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, Day 4 till I got rained out and soaked LOL


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2012)

More of Day 4


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Yet more of Day 4


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes more from Day 4


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Before some ask;s yes there is more


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Last of Day 4, hope you enjoy them. I know I enjoyed taking them


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice shots Paul!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you again Paul, makes me wish I were there. Has got to be a blast.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks guys and yep its been great fun!!!!

Some history on Tinker Belle

http://airventure.org/news/2012/120726_city-owned-c46-warbird-visits-airventure.html


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2012)

Great stuff Paul, keep 'em coming !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Terry!!!


----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2012)

great pics Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Rochie,

Sorry didnt get alot of time out there today for day 5. Rain clouds coming and going didnt help but a few for day 5.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2012)

Few more for day 5.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2012)

Good shots Paul!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you Paul, makes me wish I were there.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2012)

here you go Day 6 and the last day for me to be going even though its open tommorrow. Just too worn out and need to recover for work so enjoy


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2012)

more of day 6


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2012)

Even more of Day 6


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2012)

Here you go, last of my pictures for Airventure 2012. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice shots Paul!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2012)

Great shots!

Wish I could have made it this year. Especially since I now live near Wisconsin.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2012)

Great shots, Paul! Chris, you should try to go next year. Osh Kosh is a show like no other.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

great selection of shots Paul..!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!! I am no good at aerial shots so that is why there are not many. Other reason is I need a new camera. Maybe next year I will get a new one. 

Chris, like Eric said Oshkosh is not a norma airshow. 7 days running and you will never see it all in a day or two as you can tell by the pictures one day some thing new comes in and then leaves the next day or the same day or they stay all week and the suprises never end it seems


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2012)

Outstanding and many thanks for posting these, I have to get back there and next year may just be the year. Haven't been since 2005 and seeing these all week has me wanting to go big time. Thanks again,

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Jeff,

Well lol Day 7 I and I just got home from Appleton Airport where a few planes where stationed if you wanted to pay to fly in Fifi or Aluminum Overcast to get some pictures. Here are the last of them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2012)

Excellent Paul!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2012)

Excellent job Paul! Thank you for taking the time. Hope to make it up one year but don't know when or if it will ever happen. I have enjoyed looking through you photos a lot.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!! It was really fun but I got to say each year gets harder and harder as I get older and older.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2012)

Neat stuff, two classic Boeings! I want to get back for one soon too. It's been 30 years!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2012)

evangilder said:


> Neat stuff, two classic Boeings! I want to get back for one soon too. It's been 30 years!



You got to make it back one year Eric, Lot has changed in 30 years


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2012)

Great selection of pics Paul, thanks for the effort of photographing, sorting and posting them all. A whole 7 days of air show and aircraft - I'd be totally knackered after 7 hours these days - and need 7 days to recover!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2012)

Excellent stuff Paul! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys and your welcome, I got to admit after going to work today I was very sore and very tired.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is a link to a short summory of aircraft totals and such that came to EAA this year. From the letter it sounds like they got the 200 total for the piper cub.

An Outstanding AirVenture Week


----------



## Geedee (Aug 2, 2012)

Top marks dude, for sharing your pics'. Brings back memories of 2004 / 5 (wasn't 2005 bl**dy brilliant with the seven Forts, Global Voyager, Space Ship One and white Knight etc etc !)


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2012)

Geedee said:


> Top marks dude, for sharing your pics'. Brings back memories of 2004 / 5 (wasn't 2005 bl**dy brilliant with the seven Forts, Global Voyager, Space Ship One and white Knight etc etc !)


 
Thanks Gary and Oh yeah, that was a year to remember. They have already annouced that the Oshkosh Express will be back in 2013 for Australia and New Zeland. They are supposedly bringing an all black 777 to 2013. Only black one in the world from the sound of it.


----------

